# Klein's New All-Purpose Pliers Now On Site



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Copy Knipex seems to be Klein's new MO. "We can't fix our quality but we sure can copy from others" :no:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Copy Knipex seems to be Klein's new MO. "We can't fix our quality but we sure can copy from others" :no:


Ummm, yellow and black handles!?!? Totally innovative and new.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'll look at them when they come out. I have a hate-on for any of their spinning tools, but I never had a problem with their pliers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'll look at them when they come out. I have a hate-on for any of their spinning tools, but I never had a problem with their pliers.


I hope the teeth are better then the last pair of klien needles I got. I already wore the teeth off.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Klein sucks


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I hope the teeth are better then the last pair of klien needles I got. I already wore the teeth off.


 Really the only Klein tools I own anymore are their linemans and strippers. Never had a problem with either, and have never found a company that I thought made better linemans.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> Copy Knipex seems to be Klein's new MO. "We can't fix our quality but we sure can copy from others" :no:



I have to admit when I saw these pliers the first thing that came to mind was Knipex's new Installation Pliers. To be honest I am not fond of these 5 and 6 in 1 tools. Including screwdrivers. I find they dont do any one task all that well. I will also admit the Klein tool looks to be much better balanced. I use long nose pliers for specific tasks. Bending loops and setting wires on terminals. It does not usually come to mind to attempt to strip wire with them but if the pliers did it naturally and comfortably then who knows? I also tend to use short jaw/long handled pliers like Klein D314-8 or lately Knipex 28 21 200. No cutters makes small wire control very easy. 

In any event with the reach of the Internet Klein no longer has the electrical and telecommunication tool market in the States all to themselves. If I were them I think I would concentrate on QC and then worry about copying the latest fad tool. On the other hand, at least they are paying attention to the market.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The knipex combination pliers took a chunk if my palm out when I was trying to remove a 3/4 KO in a 4 square. They should all be destroyed


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> The knipex combination pliers took a chunk if my palm out when I was trying to remove a 3/4 KO in a 4 square. They should all be destroyed


 If I had to get rid of every tool I'd ever hurt myself with, I think I'd be left with a single Sharpie marker. And not the ones with the fine writing point, either.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Really the only Klein tools I own anymore are their linemans and strippers. Never had a problem with either, and have never found a company that I thought made better linemans.


Sta-kon crimpers here. When they manage to botch those I guess I'll go with Ideals. 

My current pair of J2000 ***** will probably be the last the joint is going loose way to fast, too bad too cause I like the pointer tips on them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wouldn't use those if they were free.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice little tool for the weekend electrician.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

99cents said:


> Nice little tool for the weekend electrician.


this is what i like to use aroubd the house when i change plugs and stuff. it was free lol lol lol and remibds me of those pliers


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Sta-kon crimpers here.


 I forgot about those. Those are Klein, too, but nowdays I use ratcheting crimpers for most stuff. 

For linemans I tried Ideal, Knipex, and Channellock, and always came back to Klein. 

But because I'm a Knipex Fanboy, in their defense I was using the ones with the square handles, which I hate on any pliers. Maybe their rounded handles are good.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree, they should stop making gimmicky $hit and just put out a higher quality product.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Quality tools made in the USA right?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> Quality tools made in the USA right?


A coworker of mine bought a brand new phillips. First day he used it, it feel off a ladder onto a carpeted floor. Shaft broke off at the handle. Snapped clean in half. :laughing:


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't see what's with all the haterade that everybody is drinking. I get the copy thing, but I don't see it as a gimmick. Milwaukee made one and I bought it to replace my needle nose and strippers, but since it's cutting and striping power was crap I had to go back to carrying both.

It's a good idea, they just need to get it right: smooth cutting and quality construction.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Rochsolid said:


> Quality tools made in the USA right?


This is exactly why I don't waste my time and money with Klein anymore.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow Rochsolid, what happened to those pliers?

As for Klein's QC I have experienced issues with finish quality but no breakage. And I don't baby or abuse my tools. I think my number one issue with the linemans is the stiffness of the action. I switched over to Knipex 02 05 225 about six years ago and have not looked back. Interestingly the last pair of Klein's I handled at the store were much better than the pair I quit using years ago. I have not experienced the screwdriver tip problems others have but if I do then it will be Wera or Wiha in the tool bag.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just buy one of these:


----------



## A6USMC (Feb 7, 2014)

Bought my first Klein's back in 88, I've broken at least two sets cutting snakes.
Bought my first set of Knipex several years ago, and am slowley getting rid of all my Klein's


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

not many klein tools left in my collection anymore...mostly wera knipex and channellock now.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Rochsolid said:


> Quality tools made in the USA right?


I love it. When I posted the picture of my two month old $45 knipex pliers with a big gap in the cutting edge from tasks that my Klein pliers handle fine I got blasted here.

I'll take Klein over knipex any day of the week


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I wasn't particularly impressed with knipex pliers either. I gapped them cutting fishtape and people tried to claim the photo was fake (this was a few years ago).

I just buy channellock linemans because they're decent usa made tools at a decent price.

Most tools aren't going to last a lifetime.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Satch said:


> Wow Rochsolid, what happened to those pliers?
> 
> As for Klein's QC I have experienced issues with finish quality but no breakage. And I don't baby or abuse my tools. I think my number one issue with the linemans is the stiffness of the action. I switched over to Knipex 02 05 225 about six years ago and have not looked back. Interestingly the last pair of Klein's I handled at the store were much better than the pair I quit using years ago. I have not experienced the screwdriver tip problems others have but if I do then it will be Wera or Wiha in the tool bag.


All my hand tools were Klein. Now I have wera for drivers. Klein pliers still though.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been slowly getting rid of all my Klein and switching to Knipex pliers and Matco screwdrivers. Klein's quality has gone way down.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

jefferyb_2 said:


> I've been slowly getting rid of all my Klein and switching to Knipex pliers and Matco screwdrivers. Klein's quality has gone way down.


It's funny to me that people's opinions prevent them from trying new things. Don't get me wrong, I am also pretty stubborn. 
I took a chance on some Milwaukee M12 stuff based on user reviews and I haven't looked back. I own nothing but Wera drivers now. The only things in my bag from Klein now are my circuit tracer and pipe level. I even have knipex and Milwaukee strippers and cutters. Since I started trying things before making up my mind about them, I found that the one brand I used to have the most loyalty towards, was the one brand letting me down. I just didn't want to admit it. 

In a way, I guess I am thanking you guys who are honest about your tools and what made you switch. For anyone reading this who is afraid to try other brands, just buy it, try it. Form your own opinion.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I love it. When I posted the picture of my two month old $45 knipex pliers with a big gap in the cutting edge from tasks that my Klein pliers handle fine I got blasted here. I'll take Klein over knipex any day of the week


Mine did the same thing. Still using them since they were expensive, but quite frustrating. Klein cutting edges are much harder steel. I gapped them clipping the tip of a Sheetrock screw, which is a task I've done a bunch of times with Klein linemans, and it f'd up part of the cutting edge on my Knipex such that I have to clip stranded wires twice to get a clean cut, or cut them near the jaw end. Pain in the butt, and will be going back to Klein when I get sick of the kraut pliers.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Mine did the same thing. Still using them since they were expensive, but quite frustrating. Klein cutting edges are much harder steel. I gapped them clipping the tip of a Sheetrock screw, which is a task I've done a bunch of times with Klein linemans, and it f'd up part of the cutting edge on my Knipex such that I have to clip stranded wires twice to get a clean cut, or cut them near the jaw end. Pain in the butt, and will be going back to Klein when I get sick of the kraut pliers.


I think it is a manufacturers compromise on steel hardness, and this is exactly why some people prefer one brand over the other. When I tried the Knipex, the blades appear to be harder, and more brittle. This is why they seem to cut wire very nicely, but can chip easier on hard items like fish tapes and screws. The Klein steel is not as brittle, so it won't chip on tapes, etc. But, it also does not seem "as sharp" as the Knipex on some materials.

So, it depends on what you cut with your pliers, as to which brand you prefer. For me, I cut everything, and pound everything, and for what I do, Klein holds up better than Knipex. I totally get why some people prefer Knipex more, but for my taste, Klein works better on the stuff I use them for.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> Mine did the same thing. Still using them since they were expensive, but quite frustrating. Klein cutting edges are much harder steel. I gapped them clipping the tip of a Sheetrock screw, which is a task I've done a bunch of times with Klein linemans, and it f'd up part of the cutting edge on my Knipex such that I have to clip stranded wires twice to get a clean cut, or cut them near the jaw end. Pain in the butt, and will be going back to Klein when I get sick of the kraut pliers.


I think I mentioned this before, but it isn't necessarily the steel. it is the way the cutters are sharpened, Knipex's cutters on their pliers are sharpened to a much finer edge than Klein's are. Which makes them easier to knick if used on hard stuff like drywall screws. The plus side of this is that they cut finely stranded wire and polytwine quite nicely. 

I have a pair of mini bolt cutters I use for fishtapes and screws so I don't wreck my pliers.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I've never had an issue cutting pollytwine or stranded with Klein pliers even after a fair amount of abuse. I like a tool that can use for a lot of things.

I've also heard that you can only beat on knipex pliers from one side. I've hammered on nails, staples, and screwdrivers with Klein pliers for years and pay no attention as to where and never had an issue.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have always used Klein/Channelok tools.Recently Nik Sek(where did he go anyway?) brought to our attention(mine at least) Knipex&NWS cutters. I got a set of Knipex bolt cutters& a 4 in1 tool,plus a pair of NWS cable cutters.The cable cutters were so popular somebody grabbed em' last week,so I started using the 4in1s to cut #2 aluminum URD. Well that didn't work out well for the 4in1s, Chad's took my payal for a new pair of NWS cable cutters and two days latter told me they were not in stock and didn't know when they would be in.:thumbsup::no: The cable cutters are great,if Chad ever sends em',the Knipex tools are nice,but I'm not sold on getting rid of my Klein's. As far as the Klein screwdrivers, the handles are the best and I can buy one or ten,my choice! The German tools need to compete in the mass market environment,like everybody else,put em' on the shelf with the other guys tools,let us make the choice. Not Nik!


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I've never had an issue cutting pollytwine or stranded with Klein pliers even after a fair amount of abuse. I like a tool that can use for a lot of things.
> 
> I've also heard that you can only beat on knipex pliers from one side. I've hammered on nails, staples, and screwdrivers with Klein pliers for years and pay no attention as to where and never had an issue.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ive locked up plenty of kleins by beating on the cutting side, the same as knipex. You will eventually hit the pivot and a push metal into it causing the pliers to lock up. If you havent yet you have either been extremely lucky or you dont really use your pliers like a 20oz hammer. lol Either brand make sure you hit on the side with out the cutters and it wont be a issue. Ive abused both and honestly the both hold up the same for me. I stick with knipex because they are well broken in from the factory and I find they cut easier especially when you try to cut something you shouldnt.

Cut drywalls all day long with either klein or knipex and have never chipped the cutting edge. I imagine the ones that have got a pair with a bad heat treat.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

yamatitan said:


> Ive locked up plenty of kleins by beating on the cutting side, the same as knipex. You will eventually hit the pivot and a push metal into it causing the pliers to lock up. If you havent yet you have either been extremely lucky or you dont really use your pliers like a 20oz hammer. lol Either brand make sure you hit on the side with out the cutters and it wont be a issue. Ive abused both and honestly the both hold up the same for me. I stick with knipex because they are well broken in from the factory and I find they cut easier especially when you try to cut something you shouldnt.
> 
> Cut drywalls all day long with either klein or knipex and have never chipped the cutting edge. I imagine the ones that have got a pair with a bad heat treat.


This. And for all the same reasons. I have cut a number of fish tapes with my Knipex combis and have been impressed at how little pressure it took compared to my old Klein models. On the other hand I have found Klein to be far from the junk I see it described as a lot of times. In this day and age of grind it out fast factories I suppose QC is an issue everywhere. 

I also agree with those who say you should try differing brands. This was my experience with Knipex combis vs lineman pliers. I have grumped before that Klein had the telco and electrical market to itself for far too long as a sort of default tool brand. Why would you use anything else? They were the best. It made them a bit lazy in the fit and finish department. The switch was good for me. I think some of the same is likely in Europe. Knipex is king of pliers it seems over there and I am sure many of those blokes would wonder what all the fuss would be over someone using Klein tools there.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

yamatitan said:


> Ive locked up plenty of kleins by beating on the cutting side, the same as knipex. You will eventually hit the pivot and a push metal into it causing the pliers to lock up. If you havent yet you have either been extremely lucky or you dont really use your pliers like a 20oz hammer. lol Either brand make sure you hit on the side with out the cutters and it wont be a issue. Ive abused both and honestly the both hold up the same for me. I stick with knipex because they are well broken in from the factory and I find they cut easier especially when you try to cut something you shouldnt.
> 
> Cut drywalls all day long with either klein or knipex and have never chipped the cutting edge. I imagine the ones that have got a pair with a bad heat treat.


don't knock the lineman off the pole, its all you got to remember.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

99cents said:


> Just buy one of these:


so where is the needle for sutures?:laughing:


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

I would rather a pair of linemens with fish tape puller that can strip and loop #10, 12 and 14. Does anyone make something like that? I don't really use needle nose that often so I don't care if some needle nose pliers also strip wire. But a pair of linemens that can do almost everything for a basic cut in task would be sweet.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

fp.unit said:


> I would rather a pair of linemens with fish tape puller that can strip and loop #10, 12 and 14. Does anyone make something like that? I don't really use needle nose that often so I don't care if some needle nose pliers also strip wire. But a pair of linemens that can do almost everything for a basic cut in task would be sweet.


Why, as a matter of fact, Milwaukee does make such a plier.


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

so, it's $41.99 on ebay: http://ebayitem.com/390809236915 ... and it's even a bit cheaper then Southwire S5N1 on ebay (45$) http://ebayitem.com/121305798587 ... :surrender:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Seeing as how Southwire is all rebrands, I wonder if those are actually Knipex's Installation Pliers:

Southwire








Knipex


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Big John said:


> Seeing as how Southwire is all rebrands, I wonder if those are actually Knipex's Installation Pliers: Southwire Knipex


 :no: :no:


----------

